# My Killer Elite blind frame.



## emusmacker

after we got done with our morning hunt saturday, killer took us to a few more honey holes and then we headed back to his house so he could help me build a blind frame for my boat. Following are pics of the build. We all worked on it, and my son even pitched in and helped. 

Thanks Killer, you're a great person and I consider it a priviledge to have met you and your family and have a new friend. thanks also for the "tour" of your home, you truly know what ducking hunting is all about. Thanks also for the knowledge and the stories you told us. Also thanks for the blind frame, me and Eli will put the material on it tommorrow, and will use it Monday hunting.


----------



## king killer delete

3/4 inch EMT bender, drill/channel locks/ Hack saw/ 100 bucks and 2 hours. Anybody can do it. Materials list. Self tapping sheet metal screws/3 sticks of 1/2 inch EMT/4 sticks 3/4 inch EMT/2 sticks of 1.78 in unistrut channel/4 window clamps. All can be had at Home Depot for about a hundred bucks. Follow on 1 bag black tie wraps( ZIP TIES) six roles of the cheapest black electrical tape and 2 , 1 dollar cans of flat black paint. Then hang what ever camo material you want/Fast grass/ camo net/burlap/chicken wire(Not reommended)Any body needs help just shoot me a PM.


----------



## The Fever

How did y'all secure it to the boat?


----------



## king killer delete

*Clamps*

If your gunawales are round you have to put 4 small mounts on the boat with sheet metal screws and then you clamp the unistrup to the mounts. The blind can be taken off and put on in 15 minutes.


----------



## chadair

Nice job Killer. What a novel idea for other duck hunters to help out other hunters!!  U da man!


----------



## emusmacker

Yea kinda unheard of nowadays ain't it chadair?


----------



## brownceluse

chadair said:


> Nice job Killer. What a novel idea for other duck hunters to help out other hunters!!  U da man!


This!



emusmacker said:


> Yea kinda unheard of nowadays ain't it chadair?


 Yep, it has become a sin to alot people! Sad that hunting has become that way!


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Killer your the man. But the little man Had more fun than the Older 1's.  Killer you can tell your old school. By the way the blind frame is awesome. Good things happen all the time, but it is only because of a few good people. Old school always taught you to give back twice as much as you get. Good Job Killer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Killer is Good Folks!!..........Good to see folks helping others out!!


----------



## honda

Looks awesome guys...... And thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeavyNeck91

Another great blind! KIller also helped me with mine, and cant wait to hang out with him this weekend..


----------



## HALOJmpr

Amazing how well paying it forward can work!!!  Great job Killer!!! It's your turn EMU   Congrats guys!


----------



## emusmacker

HALOJmpr said:


> Amazing how well paying it forward can work!!!  Great job Killer!!! It's your turn EMU   Congrats guys!



Yep, I'm taking a guy and his girlfriend hunting in the morning.  He only shot a few wood ducks and he wants to hutn some bigger water, so we hitting a certain large body of water, hoping to find a few ducks for em.


----------



## king killer delete

2.5 hours to build this blind


----------



## king killer delete

duck blind pictures


----------



## emusmacker

I put that blind to good use last season.  I love it. Easy to build and folds down out of the way when not in use.


----------



## king killer delete

100 dollar and 2.5 hours work will get you this blind frame. Its cheap it works and it does not cost 800 bucks. Now if you got the money I would buy an Avery quick set. But if you dont have the money this blind frame works and it works well. No welding . All you need is an adjustable wrench, a hack saw. a drill and a conduit bender 1/2 inch or 3/4 inch will work. I would use 3/4 inch . But  if all you have is a half inch bender it will work. I have seen this frame used with fast grass, cammo net and burlap.


----------



## king killer delete

2.5 hours and less than 100 bucks for the frame


----------



## bander_TC50

probably gonna use this. it looks good guys thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## king killer delete

*If you need help shoot me a pm.*



bander_TC50 said:


> probably gonna use this. it looks good guys thanks for sharing!!!


 I will help you.


----------



## bander_TC50

ok killer i might just do that,

 i got allot of irons in the fire right now but hopefully ill be able to get started on it in a month or two


----------



## king killer delete

*My only price is that you must pass it on.*



bander_TC50 said:


> ok killer i might just do that,
> 
> i got allot of irons in the fire right now but hopefully ill be able to get started on it in a month or two[/QUOTE/ I want to help as many folks as I can. If you can not do it now I hope Im not goin any place. Its a good system that works well and does not cost a bunch of money.


----------



## bander_TC50

i know several people who could use the design i will pass it allong!!!


----------



## grouper throat

nice! It looks very similar to mine. I like the mounted lights on the front also. 


I used a small piece of 3/4" pvc on the outer support so you could hit it and the side would fall down to safely shoot over the decoys. A quick disconnect pin would hold it together in rougher water if needed.


----------



## TurkeyH90

I would like to put this on my new to me boat. What part of GA are you located Killer? I dont see anything too hard but thats how it always looks till it starts.


----------



## king killer delete

*I will be in Byron 2moro*



TurkeyH90 said:


> I would like to put this on my new to me boat. What part of GA are you located Killer? I dont see anything too hard but thats how it always looks till it starts.


 Shoot me a PM and I will give you a phone number and we can talk.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Pm sent!


----------



## king killer delete

Its close to the season. If anybody wants help with a blind frame I will help you. Dont cost a thing but for you to pass it on to somebody elese.


----------



## Barroll

My main concern with that design is one tree caught on the side of the boat and that blind is getting ripped off. Has that not been an issue?


----------



## thompsonsz71

I'm headed your way next weekend! Good talking to you yesterday killer!


----------



## king killer delete

*proven design*



Barroll said:


> My main concern with that design is one tree caught on the side of the boat and that blind is getting ripped off. Has that not been an issue?


wont happen unless you tear the side of your boat.


----------



## arkie1

I have put one of killers blinds in some rough stuff and its still in one piece.  He is a great guy and really helpful. Getting my boat back from the shop tomorrow and will be in touch soon. My Cyprus swamp is full this year and its right by your place so that will make for some fun mornings.


----------



## king killer delete

Thanks Arkie. All Im gona say is if you got the money put a Avery quick set or a northern flight or what ever on your boat. But if you got a hundred bucks for materals and a hack saw and a drill its hard to beat the killer design. I will not make a dime off these frames . If you come to Guyton i will help you build it. If you are to far away PM me and we will get together and I will tell you how to do it over the phone. All that I ask in payment is that when you get the design is that you pass it on to somebody that needs a blind.


----------



## Barroll

arkie1 said:


> I have put one of killers blinds in some rough stuff and its still in one piece.  He is a great guy and really helpful. Getting my boat back from the shop tomorrow and will be in touch soon. My Cyprus swamp is full this year and its right by your place so that will make for some fun mornings.



Do you cut it off so it is not sticking outside the gunwhale?

I like the design but I don't see how it would not tear off if you were rubbing against trees etc


----------



## king killer delete

It can be done that way or they can stick out The blind frame shound not stick out pastthe gunwales and the two cross sections can stick out or they can be done where they stop even with the gunwales. The question I have for you is are you gunwales flat or role round. If the are round you have to mount 4 small sections of angle iron or fiberglass for some thing for the  window clamps can clamp to to hold the two cross sections to clamp to. Otherwise you can drill 4 holes 2 up front 2 in back directly across from each other to hold the cross section to the boat. There is another way it can be done with c clamps to hold the cross section to your boat. I have never done it this way but other folks that have used my design have and it seems to work well for them. Now undestand once this is done you can remove the blind from your boat completely in about 10 minutes.o if you want to fish with out the cross members on the boat you can.If you want to do it came see me Sat morning Im helping another guy do one on his boat. I probably have all the stuff in my back yard to do it and if i dont have it all we can go to Lowes or home Depot  and get it. You onlu need  4 sections of 3/4 EMt and 3 sections of 1/2 in EMT several roles of black cheap black electrical tape and a couple of sections of unit strut. Some flat black paint. 4 4inch long 3/8 bolts and 6 or 7 1/4 inch bolts and a pack of self threading sheet metal screws and you got a duck blind frame that you can put fast grass durlap or camo net on it with black zip ties. Then you can modifie it to meet your needs with over head  covers or loop holes for natural camo. I put loop hole on mine so when I was on the coast I could use marsh grass and when I was up country or in a swamp I could add what ever local camo I wanted to.


----------



## king killer delete

*Another*



thompsonsz71 said:


> I'm headed your way next weekend! Good talking to you yesterday killer!


 Killer elite duck blind frame in the Field.  This one took an hour and half


----------



## thompsonsz71

Yes sir! I will post pics as soon as I get some camo on her! Looks good buddy! Thanks a ton!


----------



## king killer delete

*Justin*



thompsonsz71 said:


> Yes sir! I will post pics as soon as I get some camo on her! Looks good buddy! Thanks a ton!


Just pass it on. It was good having you and your buds down.


----------



## frydaddy40

Nice Job Killer and friends, see we all can get along.
   Think i'll make one of those for my boat.   Great Post.
                                                                   frydaddy40


----------



## bander_TC50

thompsonsz71 said:


> Yes sir! I will post pics as soon as I get some camo on her! Looks good buddy! Thanks a ton!



im gonna have to stop by one day and check it out! seasons getting close!!!!


----------



## king killer delete

*bander*



bander_TC50 said:


> im gonna have to stop by one day and check it out! seasons getting close!!!!


His would be allot better if he did not have built the console. It stuck out a bit more to clear the console but it will be good. I like the blind frame to line up with the gunwales.


----------



## king killer delete

*The only thing I charge*



frydaddy40 said:


> Nice Job Killer and friends, see we all can get along.
> Think i'll make one of those for my boat.   Great Post.
> frydaddy40


is you must pass the Idea and design on to somebody who needs it. Right now the blind is in use all over the state. If you got the money buy  an Avery or a Northern Flight or what ever . I have an Avery quick set on my boat but it has had a killer elite on it before the Avery quick set. The Killer Elite blind will give you a boat blind for about a hundred dollars not counting the camo you use. The camo can be camo net, burlap, fast grass . All you need is a hack saw. a 3/4 conduit bender that you can borrow form about an hour from any electrician.  A drill and an adjustable wrench and a pair of channel locks or pliers. I can do one in 2 hours it might take some body that has not done one a bit longer. I have put them on big and I mean big crab boats all the way to a 12 foot jon boat (pond Boat).  It can be remove from your boat in about 10 minutes and you are ready to fish. The biggest reward I had was this guy was at the Waffle house with a couple of young kids and he had been duck hunting that morning. I walked over and checked out his boat blind. I ask him where he got the idea and he looked at me and said you. I had never met the man.


----------



## thompsonsz71

I agree the console is a pain.... I'm cutting it out today.... Then I'll straighten everything out like it should be and camo it up! Post pics when I'm finished


----------



## nhancedsvt

Good looking blind. I've got to rig one up for my gheenoe soon.


----------



## Gaducker

I built one this weekend,


----------



## frydaddy40

*I love a good deal.*



killer elite said:


> is you must pass the Idea and design on to somebody who needs it. Right now the blind is in use all over the state. If you got the money buy  an Avery or a Northern Flight or what ever . I have an Avery quick set on my boat but it has had a killer elite on it before the Avery quick set. The Killer Elite blind will give you a boat blind for about a hundred dollars not counting the camo you use. The camo can be camo net, burlap, fast grass . All you need is a hack saw. a 3/4 conduit bender that you can borrow form about an hour from any electrician.  A drill and an adjustable wrench and a pair of channel locks or pliers. I can do one in 2 hours it might take some body that has not done one a bit longer. I have put them on big and I mean big crab boats all the way to a 12 foot jon boat (pond Boat).  It can be remove from your boat in about 10 minutes and you are ready to fish. The biggest reward I had was this guy was at the Waffle house with a couple of young kids and he had been duck hunting that morning. I walked over and checked out his boat blind. I ask him where he got the idea and he looked at me and said you. I had never met the man.



  You bet i will pass it on. Us old dog duck slayers now 
 how important passing things on is. If we don't water fowling ( duck hunting ) would be gone.  
  Everyone of got some help from some body in there 
  career's.  Nice to see things being passed on. 

    Some people just want  to take and never give back.

      Thanks  Killer


----------



## king killer delete

*Nice blind*



Gaducker said:


> I built one this weekend,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good.


looks great


----------



## king killer delete

*Fry daddy*



frydaddy40 said:


> You bet i will pass it on. Us old dog duck slayers now
> how important passing things on is. If we don't water fowling ( duck hunting ) would be gone.
> Everyone of got some help from some body in there
> career's.  Nice to see things being passed on.
> 
> Some people just want  to take and never give back.
> 
> Thanks  Killer


Come see me we can put one on your boat and Im just down the road


----------



## king killer delete

*GA Swamp Duck*



killer elite said:


> Come see me we can put one on your boat and Im just down the road


 Here  is what you wanted.


----------



## king killer delete

*Went to the home depot web site*

Added all that you would neeed to build this blind including the 3/4 inch conduit bender total cost is 100.00


----------



## king killer delete

Shellytheduckslayer this is for you


----------



## king killer delete

*Shelly*

This is what the blind looks like when its up.


----------



## king killer delete

more info


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer

awesome, i will be calling you soon killer


----------



## gsppurist

This was a fantastic contribution.  Thank you for your input.  

Does anyone have any idea how to make a dog ladder also?


----------



## creekrocket

Who says you can't put one of "these", on one of "these"????
Spent $26 and less than 2 hrs with James today. Good stuff fellas!


----------



## king killer delete

Doug all these duck hunters got plenty of money. When are you going to paint that boat?


----------



## derek054

After looking at this thread I decide to give it a try. But my biggest thing is I don't like putting holes in my boat if I don't have to. So this is what I came up with on how to mount the frame to the boat without any drilling into the boat. The frame is not done yet but it should be by the weekend. Hopefully this will help somebody else out too. Thanks Killer for the pics to go by to get some ideas.


----------



## caver101

I like the transom mount.


----------



## derek054

caver101 said:


> I like the transom mount.



Thanks.,
Glad to see I'm not the only guy on here that lives up here in Dalton


----------



## king killer delete

*The unistrut makes it stonger and your Clamps will work*

But I would have used a window clamp.


----------



## king killer delete

*window clamp*

Look at how this one mounts to the boat. not a hole drilled in this boat. Only time you have to drill if you have round guwales and the hole are way above the water line . The holes are drilled to mount 3 inch angles to clamp the blind to it using the window clamp.This frame has not been taped, but will be before its painted.


----------



## king killer delete

*this is what I recommend and why.*

This is how I mount the blind on the boat. Much stronger than c clamps. I did what you are doing back in the 80s and found the method used in the post just before this post is stronger because it has downward pressure. I would not use emt for the cross bar. If your going to use pipe for your cross use schedule 40 carbon steel or galvinzed water pipe. It is allot stronger than the emt you are useing for  your cross bars. I still recomend steel 1 inch and 5/8th unistrut. This could be connected in the same way you did your pipe and c clamps.


----------



## king killer delete

*Here is something elese I saw in your post.*

Do away with your conduit couplings and go with a pipe in a pipe. Your weak point is where you join your conduit together along the long run which will ride on your gunwales. Here is an example. Once you have the 1/2 inch in the 3/4 EMT you need to sheet metal scew the pipes together This pipe in a pipe will run the length of your long run making your blind allot stronger and take that weak point( EMT conduit coupler) out of the long run of your blind. If you do not want to use scews , drill hole all the way through the 3/4 and 1/2 in emt and bolt it together with 1/4 inch bolts. Also wrap tape around your emt. Emt does not hold paint well. If you use just emt you will have to paint it about every trip you make hunting. cheap electrical  can be painted and it wont shine.  The last hing I would do is use pipe insulation on your long runs. This is easy on your gun barrel if you prop your gun on the side of the blind and it will help when its down and riding on your gunwales. Hope I helped. It looks good and I think you are well on your way to a good blind that will last you for years.


----------



## derek054

killer elite said:


> But I would have used a window clamp.



Yea I see what you mean. The C clamps were the first thing I thought to use because I already had one in the shop. But if they dont hold up I will use the window clamps.


----------



## king killer delete

*Did you undestand about the pipe in a pipe?*



derek054 said:


> Yea I see what you mean. The C clamps were the first thing I thought to use because I already had one in the shop. But if they dont hold up I will use the window clamps.


 Those conduit couplings will fail to support under weight. Been there and done that.


----------



## derek054

I will get some 1/2" on the way home. I have been looking for a way to make it stronger at the joint. Thanks I owe you. I know we have many miles between us but if I can ever help you out just let me know.


----------



## caver101

I used the standard couplings but welded them in place, it made a world of a difference in strength. I have several seasons on mind without issue, but I like Killer's idea on the two different pipe sizes.


----------



## king killer delete

*Allot of folks dont weld*



caver101 said:


> I used the standard couplings but welded them in place, it made a world of a difference in strength. I have several seasons on mind without issue, but I like Killer's idea on the two different pipe sizes.



 If you can improve the blind  thats great. My goal is to have something you can put together in the back yard with an adjustable wrench, a drill and a hacksaw. If you do not have a bender. You can go to home depot and buy all the stuff to include the bender, minus the drill. hacksaw and adjustable wrench for less than a hundred dollars.  The blind works with camo net, burlap, shrimp net, canvas, fast grass. What ever you want to use on it.  All I ask is that you pass the idea on to somebody that needs it. The blind will work anywhere you want to use it. It will work in the mountains all the way to the coast. All you gota do is change your camo.


----------



## king killer delete

*Shoot me a pm and i will give you my number*



derek054 said:


> I will get some 1/2" on the way home. I have been looking for a way to make it stronger at the joint. Thanks I owe you. I know we have many miles between us but if I can ever help you out just let me know.


 that way we can talk about it .


----------



## king killer delete

When joining your 3/4 inch conduit along the gunwales ( long Run) you must use the pipe in the pipe concept. Another words put a 1/2 inch stick of EMT inside the 3/4 inch EMT conduit Then bolt or sheet metal screw the pipe in the pipe together where it buts up end to end along the Gunwales of your boat. Do not use a EMT  union ( coupling) to join your long run. The attached pictures are examles of what not to use to conect your conduit. The pipe in the pipe method runs the length of the long run on your gunwales. This means 90 degree bend to 90 degree bend. The pipe in the pipe method is not needed on the short runs that conect to your unistrut or pipe that will attach to your cross bars. I will say again do not use conduit couplers because you will not have the strength that you need to support your camo on your long run.


----------



## derek054

Well I took killers advise on the pipe in pipe and almost have it finished. Just need another roll of netting


----------



## king killer delete

looks good


----------



## bander_TC50

well i started mine but im trying to work out how im gonna get the blind to work around my trolling motor. gonna ponder it for a day or two and if i dont come up with a solution ill remove the trolling motor but i prefer to keep it on, in case i need a back up.


----------



## king killer delete

*Move it back*



bander_TC50 said:


> well i started mine but im trying to work out how im gonna get the blind to work around my trolling motor. gonna ponder it for a day or two and if i dont come up with a solution ill remove the trolling motor but i prefer to keep it on, in case i need a back up.


 The blind does not have to go all the way to the bow of the boat.


----------



## bander_TC50

i may have to do that but i would like for it to be as long as possible, im using your design but im welding the pipe together, im gonna put my own little twist on how i anchor it to the boat. not going to be able to hunt this weekend now so i have plenty of time to get it done before i hunt again.


----------



## king killer delete

Call me If you need me. I will be a Walt Disney World for the Halloween party.


----------



## king killer delete

Check his out it will support fast grass


----------



## king killer delete

*Some more pics to add on*



emusmacker said:


> after we got done with our morning hunt saturday, killer took us to a few more honey holes and then we headed back to his house so he could help me build a blind frame for my boat. Following are pics of the build. We all worked on it, and my son even pitched in and helped.
> 
> Thanks Killer, you're a great person and I consider it a priviledge to have met you and your family and have a new friend. thanks also for the "tour" of your home, you truly know what ducking hunting is all about. Thanks also for the knowledge and the stories you told us. Also thanks for the blind frame, me and Eli will put the material on it tommorrow, and will use it Monday hunting.


 more pics


----------



## S.Tanner

I have built blinds out of emy before. One way that I found to join the lengths was to drive 1/2" copper water pipe inside 3/4" emt and put a pop rivet to insure that it does not twist. It is a very tight fit and makes a clean joint without the need for bulky couplings. Just an idea.


----------



## king killer delete

*That is a great Idea.*



S.Tanner said:


> I have built blinds out of emy before. One way that I found to join the lengths was to drive 1/2" copper water pipe inside 3/4" emt and put a pop rivet to insure that it does not twist. It is a very tight fit and makes a clean joint without the need for bulky couplings. Just an idea.



Any way you can improve the design I am all for it. Great Idea. Thanks


----------



## S.Tanner

killer elite said:


> Any way you can improve the design I am all for it. Great Idea. Thanks


No problem. Good looking blinds by the way.


----------



## king killer delete

S.Tanner said:


> No problem. Good looking blinds by the way.



Thanks its something anybody can do cheap


----------



## frydaddy40

Fine looking blinds folks.  I'm building one on each of my boats.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Killer Elite, have you ever put one on or helped anyone put one on a Riverhawk?  I have a B-60 that I'd love to put a duck blind on.  One of the previous owners supposedly had one on it and there are some mounts of some kind but looking at those mounts I cannot envision what they had on it.


----------



## king killer delete

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Killer Elite, have you ever put one on or helped anyone put one on a Riverhawk?  I have a B-60 that I'd love to put a duck blind on.  One of the previous owners supposedly had one on it and there are some mounts of some kind but looking at those mounts I cannot envision what they had on it.



Send me a PM with your phone number and lets talk.


----------



## king killer delete

Several new guys had ask about blinds and I bumped it


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Several folks have ask and I bumped it back up so folks could see it.


----------



## king killer delete

more pictures


----------



## Silvereyes

Looks great. I will be following this same concept for my blind. Hopefully it will look half as good as these!


----------



## Shaun229

I just got the materials today and almost finished with it.great design,ready to see how she works in a few weeks.


----------



## MudDucker

Wait a minute, I helped a guy last week.  I made several passes close to his boat will bushhogging and that put a lot of blind material in his boat.  It was a purely selfless act on my part and he didn't even thank me or take pictures of the finish product.  I'm hurt!

Now, on Killer's blind design, it is a great sturdy looking design.  However, if you hunt in the swamp or close timber, the fact that the structure extends beyond the side of the boat could be a problem.  There is one place I hunt where I rub the trees coming and going.  If you hunt that way, you need to modify his connect point to the hull so that the rail and conduit attaches inside the hull.  That might require about 20 minutes of welding at most.


----------



## king killer delete

I have just built one that does not extend past the gunwales. The key to correct the problem of the Killer Elite hanging out side the boat is clamp the blind on the inside of the boat not on the outside. This will allow you to use the blind in timber and not protrude outside of the boat.


----------



## king killer delete

*New pictures*

Here are some new pics. As you can see the blind does not extend outside of the boat.


----------



## king killer delete

a few more


----------



## king killer delete

ready to move and its all in the boat.


----------



## MudDucker

killer elite said:


> I have just built one that does not extend past the gunwales. The key to correct the problem of the Killer Elite hanging out side the boat is clamp the blind on the inside of the boat not on the outside. This will allow you to use the blind in timber and not protrude outside of the boat.



You da man!


----------



## king killer delete

No GSURugger pointed out that the blind could be a problem in swamps and flooded timber. So I took his idea and made that change.


----------



## Shaun229

built one for my boat and got it finished today.ready for next week to try her out


----------



## king killer delete

Lets see it


----------



## Shaun229

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=7904&pictureid=43883


----------



## king killer delete

here is a good example


----------



## king killer delete

Shaun229 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=7904&pictureid=43883



Nice job


----------



## Shaun229

thanks killer.gonna try her out saturday


----------



## king killer delete

Dont forget to paint your strut. Good luck


----------



## Shaun229

it is painted,sun was just hitting it funny,and i now have the front and back enclosed so u cant even see it.the materials and all cost me $188 an some change and the camo $60.still not bad


----------



## king killer delete

did you have your own bender?


----------



## Shaun229

nope i picked one up at home depot.i did mine out of 1/2" EMT and 1 5/6" unistrut to cut down on weight a lil bit since my camo wrap isnt heavy at all.took me 2 hours by myself to bend,cut,and put everything together.i do like the design,i only changed the way it hooks to boat.put 2 bolts through a C clamp on each side of unistrut an put bolts through it.takes 30 seconds to take off boat and bout 10 seconds to set up blind in mornin with 2 ppl


----------



## king killer delete

Shaun229 said:


> nope i picked one up at home depot.i did mine out of 1/2" EMT and 1 5/6" unistrut to cut down on weight a lil bit since my camo wrap isnt heavy at all.took me 2 hours by myself to bend,cut,and put everything together.i do like the design,i only changed the way it hooks to boat.put 2 bolts through a C clamp on each side of unistrut an put bolts through it.takes 30 seconds to take off boat and bout 10 seconds to set up blind in mornin with 2 ppl



What works for you ,is what you should do. Your boat and it is your blind. It is a good job. good Luck


----------



## Shaun229

thank ya killer.its 1000% better than the previous one i made in 30 minutes lol basically had 2 frames made of 1/2" pvc that took 2 ppl 15 minutes to set up lol it worked for the whole season but when i saw ur design i jumped on it.thank ya for sharin it with us,preciate ya


----------



## king killer delete

Bump


----------



## king killer delete

Back by popular demand


----------



## Firepuppy89

Hey killer  ever built one for a sneak  like the beavertail 2000


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

Good Morning Killer
I have scanned through the post but I haven't seen this question.
Should we close in the gap between the top rails? If so how would you do it? 
I am going to use this same design on the top of a ground blind I have built. But I want to pull the rails all the way together (to hide under) and have them drop away when we raise to shoot. any suggestions?
The blind is 10' long 4 'wide and walls are 4'6" high.


----------

